# Nissan 100NX: SR20DE engine bay detail.



## klan_bmw (Jun 24, 2007)

When I bought my NX, the engine was so dirty. I cleaned and detailed it:

Well, this is the SR20DE of my Nissan. Superb engine.

Before:




























The first thing I make is a superficial vacuuming, to remove everything that is not adhered to and facilitate the work. Always starting from top (hood) below.




























To continue, it comes time to attack in depth.

We started cleaning the hood.

Pulverize degreaser (Bilt Hamber SURFEX to 1:4) in the area to work. Then, for small areas, turn to spray and then working with the brush. We removed debris with a rag (old, that is to throw).

Starting at the top and ending at the bottom.

Spraying:










50/50:










The hood is totally cleaned










The rag after clean the hood:










with the compressor, we blow the nerves of the hood to get everything and clean with a rag again:



















Once ready the hood, engine bay cleaning proceed to the area from the front bulkhead, and the flaps inward. To do this we help with gun with the same degreaser to the same solution. Between pressure and fluid does help to reach more remote sites, as well as better cleaning piping, wiring and so on. Where necessary, powdered degreaser hand.

We can help us with various brushes and rags.

This part and clean:










Engine cover 50/50:










All cleaned:










With Autosol Metal Polish, we polish different areas to give it more gloss :










All the material that I used to clean the engine bay:





































We give a review with All pourpose cleaner and a clean rag and then pulverize 1:1 Meguiars Hyper Dressing on the engine. We closed the hood and we start it for 10-15 minutes.

When warm the engine, the Hyper Dressing stretches and spreads throughout the engine, everything perfectly conditionning.

We opened the hood and give a review with a MF if there is any excess conditioner.

And the final result:


















































































The result is not perfect, but seeing as it was, and it is now ... I am very satisfied.

Time taken: 3:30-4 hours.

A greeting.

Fernan.

P.D. Sorry for my english. I have made a quick translation helped by google translator.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nice M8 and well done.
cracking transformation.
Gordon.


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

That's great work mate, doesn't look liker the easiest bay to clean but you've done it proud.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

as said great work m8 :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Great results, and a lot of hard work - well done mister!


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work :thumb:

Saludos Fernan


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Great job there bud. You did an old girl proud. Someone needs to have a word with google translator though "hood nerves"?? lol -


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Good results :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice bud great work


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Great job, its amazing what some simple products and time can do! Any shots of the whole car?


----------



## klan_bmw (Jun 24, 2007)

christian900se said:


> Great job, its amazing what some simple products and time can do! Any shots of the whole car?


Yeah, you can see shots of the whole car in this post:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=147801


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice car, you certainly don't see alot of those that have been looked after and tastefully modified.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

absolutely amazing job on the engine!
i would be very please with that transformation 

mind me asking what you used to achieve that 50/50 shot on the engine? it looked absolutely horrid in the before but it looks almost new in the after...


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

Saludos!

Fantastic work there Fernan!

A very unusual car to put the SR20 engine into.

Is it much fun to drive??

Steve:wave:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

good job - well done


----------



## klan_bmw (Jun 24, 2007)

catgroom said:


> Saludos!
> 
> Fantastic work there Fernan!
> 
> ...


Really fun.

It has a quick chassis and low weigth (1000kg). The rear axle is nervous and It help to draw the curves.

And if I remove the T-Top, I can hear the engine & exhaust sound. Driving in a mountain road without the T-Top is the best.

I´m thinking about do a swap (SR20DET or SR20VE) or rebuilt&tune the SR20DE, because the SR20DE has 241500km now.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

sweet, your car doesnt seem to have any rust under the hood, mine is horrid, all wing screws, battery holder, hood support, everywhere, it must be the salt in this country, brilliant work though, you must be made up after that transformation


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Cracking job, looks like new.


----------



## klan_bmw (Jun 24, 2007)

Deniance said:


> sweet, your car doesnt seem to have any rust under the hood, mine is horrid, all wing screws, battery holder, hood support, everywhere, it must be the salt in this country, brilliant work though, you must be made up after that transformation


My NX hasn't got rust in the engine bay...but now I´m doing arround 200km every day and the roads have got tons of salt.

I have watched that in the area of the headlights much salt enters the engine bay (battery area, exhaust manifold cover, coolant tank area etc...), because the bumper doesn´t close perfectly with the headlights.


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Excellent job on that bay my friend!  :thumb:


----------

